# Just Raised



## lmaple (Aug 4, 2013)

Greetings brothers I was raised two nights ago and I am seeking further light...any advice


Sent from my EVO using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 4, 2013)

Attend Lodge, especially Degrees. There is enough to learn from the Three Degrees to keep you studying a lifetime.


----------



## lmaple (Aug 4, 2013)

lmaple said:


> Greetings brothers I was raised two nights ago and I am seeking further light...any advice
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Freemason Connect HD mobile app





Sent from my EVO using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Virgin Islands Brother (Aug 5, 2013)

J.S.M. Ward
He has a book for each degree. He really explains things. Another one of his books delves into the symbols. Awesome! My IPM pointed me in Ward's direction.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## lmaple (Aug 6, 2013)

Where can I find this book

Sent from my EVO


----------



## Virgin Islands Brother (Sep 28, 2013)

Sorry, I've been away for awhile. Just google jSM Ward . It's a collection titled the three degrees.


My Freemasonry HD


----------

